# Wondering what you feed your Maltese???



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2008)

Wondering what you fed your little one(s). I only ask because I am now confused. 

I got my puppy last Sunday 12/7/08, first time owner. Jaxon is 4 1/2 months old and weighs 3.13 lbs. I took him to the Vet on Wednesday for a check up and a shot. When I got Jaxon he was on Beneful, I decided to change him to Nutro Ultra (puppy) it was referred to me by my sister-in-law. Anyways, when we went to the Vet they told me they did not like Nutro products and suggested Science Diet. The only negative thing I can see about the Nutro is Jaxon is having a hard time chewing the food so I break it in half so it is smaller and he can chew it better. Too, he told me to get rid of the pads he is using in the house to go to the bathroom on. For he said, "He is a dog and he belongs outside". Needless to say, I will not see this Vet again.
So the Vet confused me about everything I thought I was doing OK with... if anyone can give me some advice (regarding anything) I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

[attachment=45404:Welcome.gif]

My Abbie is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato Small Bites. This is the food that her breeder had her on and she is doing great on it. I would highly recommend this food. I wouldn't put Jaxon Science Diet, it really isn't a high quality food. If you use the search feature, I believe there have been some scares about Nutro foods. There are a number of great dog foods that out members suggest. So check out the food section.

As for the pads, my girls are pad and outdoor trained and I won't have it any other way. I live in South Florida and we get a lot of rainy days, my girls have no interest in going out in the rain. I also keep them in coat, so I like that they don't want to go out in the rain. Needless to say, I don't see anything wrong with pad training.

Good luck with Jaxon! SM has tons of great information!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I feed both my Malts Natural Balance. They do well on it. There are many good premium brands to choose from. I've tried several & always went back to Natural Balance for one reason or another. I do not like Science Diet for my Malts. I think it has too much grain or fillers, they both had to poop twice as much as normal while on it. My vet also recommended it to me, but I think it must have been because he sells it.LOL Pad training is ok for malts, if that's what you want. My male,Boo is outdoor pottytrained, my female,Hannah is pottypad trained. Both methods are fine, it's whatever you prefer or whatever works best for your Malt.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Malts have sensitive tummies, not like other breeds.

I feed mine Canidae kibble with a little wet Perscription Diet Z/D.

I used to fee mine Nutro, but it gave them loose stools and contributed to collitus. Many Malt owners don't like it.

If your pup has loose, runny or stinky poo, it's a good bet the food you give him is the problem. Also, watch the treats as they can upset a tummy easily.

Welcome to the poo patrol!



mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It is your dog and you do what you like.

I would not use Science Diet. Go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and check out their ratings. 

Some premium brands:
Wellness
Natural Balance
Innova
California Natural
Castor and Pollux
Spot's Stew
Party Animal 
Canidae
Evanger's



It is a generalization to state that Malts have sensitive tummies as a breed characteristic. The problem with toy dogs is that people over feed these tiny dogs, or feed them the wrong food. Read up on dog food ingredients and take it from there. Do not buy foods that have grains as the most ingredients, and avoid, wheat, corn, soy, and by-products. Avoid feeding dog treats with a lot of sugar, molasses, fructose, etc.

To answer your question, I home cook.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am sure I will be of no help.

I have tried various foods (Science, Wellness, Purina Pro (my reputable breeder used that) and found Nutro small bite kibbles to agree most with Wolfie.

He ate small bite puppy chicken as a pup and is now on small bite lamb and rice.

My poodle pup is eating the Nutro small bite puppy now too.

Hope you find your food!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Natural Balance Duck and Potato.


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the responses  

So is the Natural Balance a better food than the Nutro?

After reading I was thinking that maybe the Nutro is agreeing with Jaxon. Not to be gross, but he poops 3-4 times a day (7am til 10pm) it is not runny nor soft, appears to be solid. Would that be a sign that it is ok for him? 

One more question, about how much does your cute guys and gals eat per day? 

I'm thankful if I get Jaxon to eat 1/4 to almost 1/2 a cup throughout the day. He has treats here and there and I give him the Nutro Natural Choice Training Bits or the Milk-Bone Brand Crunchy Original Dogs Treats with real Bone Morrow. 

Thanks again for helping me


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

When Nikki was a pupply she at 6oz of food per day, and she eliminated no more than 2X a day. 




QUOTE (Jaxon @ Dec 13 2008, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688625


> Thanks for the responses
> 
> So is the Natural Balance a better food than the Nutro?
> 
> ...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I home cook Dr. Dodds Liver Friendly recipe (posted in the recipe section) and also feed Orijen 6 Fresh Fish Formula. My dog loves both. I find if I feed him more, he poops more, lol. I currently feed twice daily, 12 hours apart, but when he was a puppy I fed 3 or 4x daily - and he had more poops, too.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi and welcome! You've certainly come to the right place - there is a wealth of info here. There is a thread pinned at the top of this food section of some foods people feed. It will give you some ideas. Also just reading through the threads in this section will help you learn about foods. Two good internet sites that carry healthy foods (and treats) are WagginTails and OnlyNaturalPet, which will give you more ideas of what's out there, and there are lots of really good ones to choose from. Personally, I'd go either organic or with a food that uses antibiotic/hormone free meat in the food. The websites of the individual foods will tell you this. Depending on where you live you might have to order online, but independent pet supply stores and even feed stores often carry a selection of quality foods. You're already headed in the right direction by getting him off of Beneful. Nutro isn't premium, but it's much better than that. And yes stay away from Science Diet, just because it's sold in vet offices doesn't mean it's a really good food. With the treats, remember that a little goes a long way in a small pup. Make sure he's not filling up on the treats. (and throw out the milkbones, those aren't good.) Some pups go a lot, I know Perri did, but it should get to be less as he gets older and on a good food without all the fillers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I feed mine Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish they seem to like that better than the Natural Balance Potato and Duck and they do fine on it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome! I love the name Jaxon! My pup's name is Ajax, but we call him Jax 

I feed Canidae. I've tried others, but this seems to sit best with him. And yes, solid poop is a good indicator! He only eats about 1/4 cup of food a day and he's 1 1/2 years old. He's just not a big eater.

As for pad training, Jax does both. But we've put the pad in the garage so he doesn't have to go outside. He's not the biggest fan of outside and when it rains it sure makes it easier. Especially since my backyard is all dirt! 

Again, welcome and look forward to hearing more about your little Jaxon


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 13 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688517


> [attachment=45404:Welcome.gif]
> 
> My Abbie is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato Small Bites. This is the food that her breeder had her on and she is doing great on it. I would highly recommend this food. I wouldn't put Jaxon Science Diet, it really isn't a high quality food. If you use the search feature, I believe there have been some scares about Nutro foods. There are a number of great dog foods that out members suggest. So check out the food section.
> 
> ...



QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 13 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688812


> Welcome! I love the name Jaxon! My pup's name is Ajax, but we call him Jax
> 
> I feed Canidae. I've tried others, but this seems to sit best with him. And yes, solid poop is a good indicator! He only eats about 1/4 cup of food a day and he's 1 1/2 years old. He's just not a big eater.
> 
> ...




I don't mean to highjack your thread. 

For those that have their pups pad trained and outdoor trained how did you train them for both?


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 13 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688820


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 13 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688517





> [attachment=45404:Welcome.gif]
> 
> My Abbie is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato Small Bites. This is the food that her breeder had her on and she is doing great on it. I would highly recommend this food. I wouldn't put Jaxon Science Diet, it really isn't a high quality food. If you use the search feature, I believe there have been some scares about Nutro foods. There are a number of great dog foods that out members suggest. So check out the food section.
> 
> ...



QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 13 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688812


> Welcome! I love the name Jaxon! My pup's name is Ajax, but we call him Jax
> 
> I feed Canidae. I've tried others, but this seems to sit best with him. And yes, solid poop is a good indicator! He only eats about 1/4 cup of food a day and he's 1 1/2 years old. He's just not a big eater.
> 
> ...




I don't mean to highjack your thread. 

For those that have their pups pad trained and outdoor trained how did you train them for both?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good question..Mia is pad trained but hubby wants her trained to go outside.

I just switched both dogs to Natural Balance duck and potato. So far so good


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 13 2008, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688820


> I don't mean to highjack your thread.
> 
> For those that have their pups pad trained and outdoor trained how did you train them for both?[/B]


We pad trained mainly. We take them out to go in the yard sometimes, and praised when they went. They don't ask to go out, they use the pad. But, If we are out "in the world" without any pads, they can and will use grass when taken out. 

As for food, I feed Wellness Lamb with Fish, because Chloe is allergic to chicken. Everything seems to be coming out okay on that end!  :HistericalSmiley: 

Nutro is better than Beneful, but it's still kinda junky food, IMO. I think there's a food thread that talks more about many diff. foods... Ah, here it is: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax actually rings a bell to tell me he needs to go out into the garage. Sometimes we have to take away the bell - he'll just ring it to go play.

At work he has to go outside and I just started walking him out there and he'd go, and I'd praise.

Jax was SUPER easy to pad train. He's so smart, I'd say almost too smart 

I taught him to use a bell about a year ago and then took it away b/c he'd over use it. We just put it up again and he had it figured out within a day or so. I think once they are pad trained it's easy to switch. You could even put a pad outside to say, "this is okay too".


----------



## jacknjill526 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bella eats 1/3 cup dry Wellness for puppies mixed with 1 small spoon of wellness puppy canned food twice a day. She cleans her bowl EVERYTIME and goes back to look for more... she LOVES it. her breeder had her eating puppy chow, which she didn't like, and i had to hand feed her to get her to eat that. She was switched over within a week to the wellness. She poops 2x or 3x a day, and its always firm. 

Benzi eats _almost_ a 1/4 cup Wellness super 5 mix lamb, barley, and salmon for adults mixed with 1 small spoon of adult wellness canned food twice a day. He cleans his bowl 90% of the time. He doesn't eat very much. he was on science diet previously, and I switched him over to wellness within the first week of him being home. He poops 2x a day, and its firm too. I think after he finishes this bag (it may take forever at the rate he eats  ), I'm going to try the wellness small breed with him. The kibble is smaller and may be easier for him to eat. He's always watching his sister devour her bowl and tries to sneak in and get some of hers :smrofl: .

I did read somewhere though that wellness can cause really stinky poops... but I haven't noticed anything unusual or unbearable... its poop, it's not supposed to smell like flowers lol. 

Many SMer's feed natural balance and the praise i read about it makes me want to try it too, but they're both doing so well on this food that I don't want to switch them 


hth!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato and we are very happy with it, over 2yrs now.
try what you think is best and I hope it works for your little baby.
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks again for the responses !!!

Another question...  
I see where some stated Natural Balance Small Bites, so do those of you who did not state also use the dry formula???

Sorry to be such a pain!!! LOL

Off to read the other topic: Foods we use & recommend


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2008)

Too, I assume none of your love bugs has any skin issues either from being on Natural Balance, that is another reason why I choose Nutro, was told it was suppose to be good for the skin.


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Based on everything I've read here on SM, I started feeding my puppy Natural Balance Duck and Potato. He loves it so much and has actually stopped scratching. His breeder had him on Beneful, but after looking at the ingredients, I had to switch. Thank you to all those who have recommended Natural Balance!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine both took the the pads right away so that was easy. I take them out for walks when the weather is nice and tell them to go potty, just I do when they are on the pad. I didn't really do anything special to train them to be both pad and outside trained.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...semary+seizures

Here is a thread you may want to read. I was feeding Canidae, but when they changed their manufacturer, they also changed their ingredients apparently. I knew the food looked differently. Anyway, it now has rosemary extract in it, and I'm not taking that chance. We have tried Natural Balance, and Coco just doesn't seem to like it, so now we're trying Wellness, and she seems to like it better. Just an FYI.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i was feeding canidae platinum. massimo needs it for his weight gain due to his meds. it now has rosemary extract in it. i had to find a food fast that he would do well on, the only one he is doing ok on that does NOT have rosemary extract is nutro natural choice light lamb/rice. so...i'm back do square one now.....


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks to all for responding to my crazy question  

Here's the update to my story: 

I went to Petco on Sunday to purchase the NB Potato & Duck and of course a Nutro Rep just had to be there, LOL... 
It is my fault for starting the converstation with her, I just thought she was an employee of Petco. Her advice to me was to continue the Nutro since Jaxon was not vomiting and his mess was solid. She said that everything that is in the Nutro is what he needs. So after talking to her for 45 minutes or so I thought she had convinced me to stick out the Nutro for another week or so. But when I went to the register to check out the Manager says to me, "Did you find everything alright," I said, yes... and she said, "Are you sure? You have a puzzled look on your face", so long story short, I told her what I had come there to do and she encouraged me to purchase the NB and try it. She too feeds her pups Nb... 
So this morning we tried the NB Potato & Duck, I mixed a little in with his Nutro Ultra and he picked out the kibbles of NB and would not touch the Nutro. So I went ahead and made a plate of the NB moisted and he had great interest at first but ended up walking away. I will try again later today and see what happens. 

The only issue I have with the NB is that it is extremely hard and I can not break the kibbles in half for Jaxon.
Yes he is spoiled already  
So is it OK to continue moistening the kibbles with warm water? 

We go back to the Vet on Monday for more shots so I will fill you in on what the Vet has to stay about NB. 
Last week when I had asked about the Nutro Ultra, the Vet said, "The only positive thing I can say is that it is not full of dyes". I will be seeing a different Dr. this time so I am sure opinions will vary. 

Thanks again


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh my, Jaxon just went to the bathroom and it was not solid and boy what a horrible odor!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Could this be the new food (NB) doing this already??????


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Jaxon @ Dec 16 2008, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690448


> Oh my, Jaxon just went to the bathroom and it was not solid and boy what a horrible odor!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Could this be the new food (NB) doing this already??????[/B]


If you are changing his foods, and he won't eat the old food, then he is probably getting upset bowels from changing food too quickly. Fast switching can cause what you describe. Even if he doesn't want to eat the old food, you must MAKE him eat it. Don't give him more of the new food until he eats the old, even if he picks around it. He will get hungry and eat it. It takes at the very least a week to change over to a new food when you do it right. 

I have had the same problems with switching my dogs food before.


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2008)

QUOTE


> If you are changing his foods, and he won't eat the old food, then he is probably getting upset bowels from changing food too quickly. Fast switching can cause what you describe. Even if he doesn't want to eat the old food, you must MAKE him eat it. Don't give him more of the new food until he eats the old, even if he picks around it. He will get hungry and eat it. It takes at the very least a week to change over to a new food when you do it right.
> 
> I have had the same problems with switching my dogs food before.[/B]


Thanks for letting me know!!!
But that does confuse me cause when I brought Jaxon home Sunday a week ago, I put him straight on Nutro and there was no loose stools or smelly ones.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Jaxon @ Dec 16 2008, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690448


> Oh my, Jaxon just went to the bathroom and it was not solid and boy what a horrible odor!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Could this be the new food (NB) doing this already??????[/B]


massimo did the same thing. and we switched him gradually. he got extremely sick on it. smelly stinky poo too! lol


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perhaps the duck is too rich for him. I see that nutro ultra puppy has lamb and chicken in it - since he did well on that switching to a food with lamb or chicken would probably be better.


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Dec 17 2008, 12:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690737


> Perhaps the duck is too rich for him. I see that nutro ultra puppy has lamb and chicken in it - since he did well on that switching to a food with lamb or chicken would probably be better.[/B]


I do not see a NB with lamb or chicken in it, but I could be overlooking it. I guess I will continue introducing the Potato & Duck very s-l-o-w-l-y and see if the loose stools continue. He has done better today as far as the the loose stools go but not with the smell but he has only had about 25 kibbles of the NB. I just hope all this stress is worth the switch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Jaxon @ Dec 17 2008, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690914


> QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Dec 17 2008, 12:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690737





> Perhaps the duck is too rich for him. I see that nutro ultra puppy has lamb and chicken in it - since he did well on that switching to a food with lamb or chicken would probably be better.[/B]


I do not see a NB with lamb or chicken in it, but I could be overlooking it. I guess I will continue introducing the Potato & Duck very s-l-o-w-l-y and see if the loose stools continue. He has done better today as far as the the loose stools go but not with the smell but he has only had about 25 kibbles of the NB. I just hope all this stress is worth the switch!!!!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

OOOOhhhh maybe the Natural Balance Original Ultra Ultra-Premium Dry Food would work. 

Anyone have success with this food like you all have with the Potato & Duck???


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

When Nikki was a puppy she did just fine on Castor and Pollux Organix and Wellness. We didn't get around to trying Natural Balance.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I like Primal Raw Frozen patties in duck or lamb and Stella & Chewy's Freeze-Dried patties in lamb. My two love both.  

When Sophie first came home, I had her on Natural Balance Duck & Potato for a while, but I ended up changing her food because she used to have the most foul smelling poop, and she'd go like 4 or 5 times a day. :huh:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I meant any chicken or lamb food. However if you want to stick with the NB brand they make both a lamb and an organic chicken formula.


----------

